# Disassembling and cleaning a DCN



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

We have a date tonight. We're going to dismantle the DCN and scrub every bit of it. Yay?

Okay, this was a long time coming. I haven't taken apart the DCN since I put it together, and it's starting to show. Any advice on taking apart and reassembling? I have my rubber mallet handy!

My initial thought is to do the following:
* Sequester ratties to the bottom half of the DCN and raise the ramp.
* Vacuum the top part.
* Remove the top part and scrub mightily in the shower.
* Transfer rats to temporary holding cage.
* Disassemble rest of cage and scrub mightily in the shower.
* Reassemble cage and let rats back home. 

My thought process is to keep the rats in their temporary home for as short a time as possible. I'd love to let them free-range, but that's not possible in my home. The only ratproof area is the bathroom, and we'll be washing the DCN pieces in the shower. I'd hate to get a rat underfoot. 

I actually have four pieces of pressboard that I had cut to make a 3' x 4' playpen. The walls are only 2' high, so I fear a bored rat would leap up, and then we'd have to interrupt our washing time to find the little explorer (why'd we get girls again?). I don't think I have anything large enough to put on top, but I might. 

I still remember how awkward it was to put the cage back together, but that was a solo project. With my wife helping disassemble it, it should be a much easier process now. 

Any suggestions in tackling this long-overdue chore?


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, if you can fit it in the car whole or in half, a do it yourself carwash is a wonderful option. Perhaps have the wife playtime them in bathroom?

I try to disassemble as little as possible honestly. I have a love hate with my dfns. All three of them. If I did them all the shower way, it would take all day. 

Anyways, it does get easier with practice. And two people. Just dive in and go for it, they can smell fear!!


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I usually just put the rats in a temporary cage and hose the cage down in the driveway. Alternately, I put them in a playpen and while I supervise the rats, my son hoses the cage down in the driveway. I've never even considered disassembling it.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Huh, I remember reading from some people that take them apart for deep cleaning. Where are those at?

I forgot to mention that my living space is limited. We live in 720 sq. ft., which is why we got rats in the first place (original plan was hamster, but research fixed that!). Also, no driveway or exterior hose. 

So unfortunately some suggestions won't be feasible with us.


----------



## Kuildeous (Dec 26, 2014)

Whew, that took almost 3 hours, but we finished it. 

Taking it apart wasn't too bad, though I had to whack it a few times from underneath to knock the sides loose. 

And that was nasty. The top of the walls on the sides were encrusted. We wipe the cage down weekly (maybe bi-weekly), but there were nooks and crannies we simply could never reach. Well, now that's taken care of.

Add bonus, I was able to flip over the wheeled base and remove two wheels that were sticking. They refused to pivot. Running them through the sink and scrubbing them helped loosen them so the cage rolls better...for now.

I recommend doing this every so often, but it took 3 hours for two of us to do it, so if you're going solo, be prepared for a long night. 

Poor girls were bored of the starter cage. They were kind of thrilled at first. Then Loki started chewing on the bars. Sorry, girls.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I put my rats in another cage and wipe my Critter Nation with hydrogen peroxide/or just spray it and wipe it down after. I use one of those special clothes that attract dirt very well...I spray some water on a cloth to rinse it and then dry it very well. I never took it down. To clean in nooks and crannies I use tooth picks and ear swabs. I know some people hose their Critter Nations down, but water would get its way inside all those holes and rust the cage...wouldn't it?


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

raindear said:


> I usually just put the rats in a temporary cage and hose the cage down in the driveway. Alternately, I put them in a playpen and while I supervise the rats, my son hoses the cage down in the driveway. I've never even considered disassembling it.


This is my method also. If I have several groups to house I'll put one group in the quarantine cage and another group in a plastic storage box (with air holes). Then I take the whole thing out to the porch or driveway to scrub and hose it down.


----------



## Rhonwen (Dec 29, 2014)

I haven't taken any of my cages apart to clean, but then I've only had the oldest DCN a few months. But even so, with regular cleaning I just let the cage inhabitants free range in their room while I clean. They don't have full access of the room, not the floor, just the bed and the table, so I don't have to worry about any ratties getting under foot. Unless someone tumbles to the floor.


----------

